# ما المقصود تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي؟ Engine Idling



## م.محمود جمال (21 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمين الرحيم 

يقصد بها تشغيل المحرك أثناء توقف السيارة. ويدور المحرك عندها بسرعة منخفضة في حدود 500 إلى 800 لفة في الدقيقة. والتي عندها تكون قدرة المحرك المتولدة عند هذه السرعة كافية للتغلب على المقاومات داخل المحرك وتشغيل الأنظمة المساعدة لتشغيل المحرك, كمضخة المياه, ومولد الكهرباء, وضاغط التكييف.....الخ. ويكون المحرك مفصول عن نظام نقل الحركة سواء ناقل الحركة في وضع الحياد أو بالضغط على بدال القابض.
نحتاج إلى تشغيل السيارة على الحمل الخالي عند التوقف في إشارة المرور, التوقف لفترة قصيرة, تسخين المحرك عند بدأ إدارة المحرك في الصباح.



التقليل من تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي يؤدي إلى:

- توفير الوقود

- المحافظة على البيئة

- إطالة العمر التشغيلي للمحرك

يمكنك تحقيق كل ذلك بالتقليل من استخدام المحرك على الحمل الخالي.

ينصح بإبطال المحرك في الظروف التي تستدعي التوقف لمدة أكثر من 5 دقائق, ما عدا في أثناء الحركة المرورية.



حقائق:

- السيارات الحديثة لا تحتاج إلى فترة طويلة للتشغيل على الحمل الخالي (تسخين) لتصل إلى حرارة التشغيل.
وينصح بأن لا تزيد فترة التسخين عن 30 ثانية (حتى في الأجواء الباردة), وبعدها تستكمل فترة التسخين بالسير بالسيارة بالسرعة البطيئة, هذا يقلل من فترة التسخين ويصل بالمحرك لدرجة حرارة التشغيل في وقت قصير. زيادة فترة التسخين تستهلك وقود بدون داعي, وتزيد من التآكل بالمحرك, وتزيد من كمية الغازات الملوثة.

- في حالة التوقف لمدة أكثر من 10 ثوان فإن أبطال المحرك وإعادة تشغيله سيكلف وقود أقل من استمرار تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي. وتكلفة صيانة والإصلاح الناجم عن التوقف وإعادة بدأ الحركة سيكون أقل من تكلفة الوقود. (ينصح بذلك في حالة عدم وجود مشاكل مع بادئ الحركة, أو أن هناك مشاكل مع صعوبة بدأ التشغيل, أو ضعف البطارية ونظام الشحن).



- تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي لفترات طويلة يؤدي إلى تلف محامل (كراسي) عمود المرفق, حيث في السرعات البطيئة تكون هناك زيادة في الضغط على الجزء الأوسط من المحمل تؤدي إلى تلفه, وفي حالة زيادة سرعة دوران المحرك يتوزع الحمل على المحمل بالكامل. هذه الظاهرة تظهر بوضوح في سيارات الشرطة, فإن سيارة الشرطة تمضى وقت طويل والمحرك مشغل على الحمل الخالي، لكتابة المخالفات, وعمل التقارير, وأعمال المراقبة.

- الأثر الثاني هو أن عمل المحرك على الحمل الخالي لا يجعله يصل إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة والذي يؤدي إلى التالي:
+ يؤدي إلى أن لا يعمل الحفاز بالكفاءة المطلوبة. وكذلك يؤدي إلى تقليل العمر التشغيلي له.

+ يؤدي إلى زيادة تكون بخار الماء بأنبوب العادم مما يؤدي إلى صدأه وتلفه.
- تشغيل المحرك على سرعة الحمل الخالي مع الضغط على بدال القابض، يؤدي إلى تآكل في أجزاء القابض بمعدل أسرع من المعتاد.



- تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي, تكون كفاءة الاحتراق متدنية, ولذلك يزداد معدل الغازات الضارة الخارجة من عادم السيارة (أول أكسيد الكربون, الهيدروكربون), ويزداد معدل استخدام الوقود الذي يؤدي بالتالي إلى زيادة (ثاني أكسيد الكربون).



أظهرت دراسة تمت في كندا الحقائق التالية:

عند ترك السيارة تعمل وتدخل محل لشراء احتياجاتك, فلك أن تعلم أنك بذهابك اليومي لهذا المحل بهذه الطريقة يكلفك 50 لتر من البنزين سنوياً.

تشغيل السيارة على الحمل الخالي هي شيء اعتاد عليه الناس, مثل انتظار شخص أو قضاء مهمة على السريع, وفي بعض الحالات يستخدم التشغيل على الحمل الخالي لتسخين السيارة. وتقول الدراسة أن الكنديين يتكلفون في اليوم الواحد لتشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي حوالي 1.8 مليون دولار سعر الوقود المهدر جراء هذا التشغيل.

توفير المال للتشغيل على الحمل الخالي هو سبب مهم للتقليل منه, ولكن تلك فقط هي جزء من القصة. التشغيل على الحمل الخالي يؤدي إلى إنبعاث الغازات المؤدية إلى ظاهرة الصوب الزجاجية (الاحتباس الحراري) والتي تؤدي إلى تغيير في الطقس والضرر بجودة الهواء.

وتقول الدراسة أنه بناء على وكالة البيئية الكندية, أنه لو أن كل سائق سيارة كندي تحاشي التشغيل على الحمل الخالي لسياراته لمدة 5 دقائق يومياً, على مدار السنة فإن أكثر من 1.6 مليون طن من ثاني أكسيد الكربون, بالإضافة إلى ملوثات سامة أخرى, لن تنطلق في الهواء.



ويزداد تشغيل المحرك على الحمل الخالي خلال فصل الشتاء لتسخين السيارة. مما يؤدي إلى تكون الدخان الضبابي.

الدخان الضبابي يؤثر على صحة الناس, احتقان بالعين, والأنف, الزور. وفي الحالات الأكثر تلوث, أزمة ربو, وضيق بالتنفس. وأن الأطفال أكثر عرضة للتأثر بتلوث الجو ووتكون الدخان الضبابي, فإن الأطفال يتنفسوا أسرع من البالغين, ويستنشقون كمية أكبر من الهواء بالنسبة لوزن الجسم.

المحرك في حالة التشغيل على الحمل الخالي يخرج إنبعاثات عادم ضعف خرج المحرك في حالة السرعة العالية. هذا يعني أن المناطق التي بها المحركات تعمل على الحمل الخالي يكون بها تلوث ضعف المناطق الأخرى.

ولهذا يتم التفكير في جعل مساحة حول المدارس خالية من التشغيل بدون حمل. أطفال المدارس يحوطوا بدخان من الملوثات في وقت استلامهم من المدرسة في نهاية اليوم الدراسي.


* عزيزي قائد المركبة كن جزء من الحل ولاتكن جزء من المشكلة.


أرجو أن تعم الفائده
منقوللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## محمد المكعي (21 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمه دي ياهنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننندسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## selehdar (22 مارس 2009)

الغ شكر علي الموضوه الهايل دة وانا متابع كل مواضيعك من فترة وبالذات موضوع التربة تشارجر كان فعلا موضوع ممتاز بس يا ريت يا باشمهندس محمود توضح بعض الاشياء الغامضة مثل
1-لية المحرك بيحرق بنزين اكتر من السرعات العالية ماهوة نفس اشواط الي في الماتور في السلنسية البطيئة هي نفس الشواط الي في السرعات السريعة
2-في نظام الانجيكشن بيكون في وحدة تحكم بتتحكم في الحقن عن طريق حساسات جايلها فاالمفروض بتدي البنزين بالظبط
3-اية بقي لازمة الايدل غير انة يدخل هوا زيادة؟
4-لية البنزين بيستهلك في السرعات البطيئة عن السريعة ازاي يعني؟
5-لية بيحصل تلوث في السلنسية ومايحصلش في السرعات السريعة؟
انا عارف اني طولت عليك بس بجد بجد انا ماصدقت ان في حد فتح الموضوع دة لان الاسئلة دي بقالها كنير ومش عارف الاقي لها حل لان كل الي مكتوب اسباب زيادة البنزين كذا وكذا لكن السبب العلمي الوضيح مش موجود خالص


----------



## احمدرأفت (22 مارس 2009)

selehdar قال:


> الغ شكر علي الموضوه الهايل دة وانا متابع كل مواضيعك من فترة وبالذات موضوع التربة تشارجر كان فعلا موضوع ممتاز بس يا ريت يا باشمهندس محمود توضح بعض الاشياء الغامضة مثل
> 1-لية المحرك بيحرق بنزين اكتر من السرعات العالية ماهوة نفس اشواط الي في الماتور في السلنسية البطيئة هي نفس الشواط الي في السرعات السريعة
> 2-في نظام الانجيكشن بيكون في وحدة تحكم بتتحكم في الحقن عن طريق حساسات جايلها فاالمفروض بتدي البنزين بالظبط
> 3-اية بقي لازمة الايدل غير انة يدخل هوا زيادة؟
> ...


 
فى السرعات المنخفضة او السلنسية يكون الخليط غتى و ذلك لان المحرك يدور على سرعات بطيئة لذلك تحتاج الى باور زيادة للنحافظة على دوران المحرك و عندما يكون الخليط غنى يكون نسبة الكربون كبيرة و بعضه لا يحترق و يخرج للجو

فى السرعات العالية يكون الخليط (lean) اى ان نسبة الوقود الى الهواء اكبر من النسبة المثالية (1لتر وقود :14.7 لتر هواء)..وذلك لان هناك جرى من الطاقة مخزن فى الحدافة (flywheel) فيستفاد منه ..و ايضا تقل الانبعاثات الضارة حيث انك نحرق هواء اكثر ...


الجزء الخاص بالانبعاثات الضارة واضح جدا فى الفرق بين محركات الديزل و البنزين حيث ان البنزين اضر على البيئة من الديزل


----------



## selehdar (22 مارس 2009)

احمدرأفت قال:


> فى السرعات المنخفضة او السلنسية يكون الخليط غتى و ذلك لان المحرك يدور على سرعات بطيئة لذلك تحتاج الى باور زيادة للنحافظة على دوران المحرك و عندما يكون الخليط غنى يكون نسبة الكربون كبيرة و بعضه لا يحترق و يخرج للجو
> 
> فى السرعات العالية يكون الخليط (lean) اى ان نسبة الوقود الى الهواء اكبر من النسبة المثالية (1لتر وقود :14.7 لتر هواء)..وذلك لان هناك جرى من الطاقة مخزن فى الحدافة (flywheel) فيستفاد منه ..و ايضا تقل الانبعاثات الضارة حيث انك نحرق هواء اكثر ...
> 
> ...


اولا الف شكر علي الرد
طيب بالنسبة لانشكجن يكون في وحدة كنترول بتاخد من الحساسات وبندي بنزين بالظبط
يبقي كدو المفروض مفيش بنزين بيتهدر ولا اية رأيك


----------



## احمدرأفت (23 مارس 2009)

selehdar قال:


> اولا الف شكر علي الرد
> طيب بالنسبة لانشكجن يكون في وحدة كنترول بتاخد من الحساسات وبندي بنزين بالظبط
> يبقي كدو المفروض مفيش بنزين بيتهدر ولا اية رأيك


 طبعا الانجكشن بيوفر فى الوقود و بتغذى الوقود حسب حالة الحمل...يارب اكون قدرت اوصلك النقطنين دول


----------



## زيد جبار (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه .....................


----------



## مهندس صلاح النجار (23 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك


بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

مشكورينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## d_a_w_i (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك هذا الجهد المتميز م.محمود جمال
والذى أثمر عن مناقشة بين الأعضاء وتبادل الاّراء

أستغفر الله العظيم الذى لا إله إلا هو الحى القيوم وأتوب إليه


عن فوائد الإستغفار ..إقرأ ..
http://bafree.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73909

http://www.bdr130.net/vb/t356971.html

وعن كيفية الإستغفار ..

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa&iw_a=view&fatwa_id=3675


التحصينات القراّنية ..

http://www.4shared.com/file/166821421/a36c44e/Ta7senat_QURANEYA.html

التحصينات النبوية ..

http://www.4shared.com/file/166821138/6c3a8f40/Ta7senat_NABAWEYA.html

أرجو طباعة التحصينات وقراءتها مرة بالنهار ومرة باليل تحميك بإذن الله من كل سوء 
وأعطوا نسخة للأهل والأصدقاء .. لن تخسروا شيئاً بل ستكسبوا الكثير إن شاء الله





​


----------



## سمير شربك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا 
دائما نجد السائقين وبالأخص السيارات التي تقوم ببيع البضائع 
دائما يتركون السيارة تدور صباحا عند الأنطلاق وعند التوقف أمام المحلات للبيع مما يسبب استهلاك مسافة دون حسابها على العداد
أحيانا يبقى محرك سيارة دائرا حوالي 8 ساعات مع ان السيارة لاتسير يوميا أكثر من 20 كم 
وفي أكثر الأحيان نجد في الشاحنات وفي الشتاء تحديدا يترك السائق المحرك في حالة دوران طوال الليل لتشغيل التدفئة وفي الصيف لتشغيل التكييف من أجل النوم 
وعلى ذلك تتحمل الآلية مشاكل ومتاعب كبيرة يجب تجاوز قوانين نظام الصيانة وأخذ هذه الأعتيارات 
لذلك اكدت على اهمية هذا الأمر


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (27 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
عاشت إيدك


----------



## ali mohamad (28 فبراير 2010)

many thanks for this important matter


----------



## ابوبراء1 (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات القيمه .....................*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## abwdaw (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (23 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً
و بارك الله فيك


----------

